# Diy decoy tail



## SilentDraw101 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone made a homemade Tail for the Deer decoy. If so, can you post a pic or tell what how to make it? The main idea behind a DIY Decoy tail would be to provide extra movement to the motionless decoy. I have read of people using socks, white plastics bags, toilet paper etc..


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

I would think anything that moves easily in the slightest breeze would work. I am thinking of doing the same thing with my decoy too.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

What I have done is use plastic grocery bags. Cut small strips and glue to the ears and fear end of the decoy.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

brown kohls plastic bag and some thick white plastic.....i wanted some movement but not so light that it goes straigght off to the side in a stiff breeze


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Go to a fly tying shop and buy one thats split and tanned for like $5. Now you have a real tail.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally I would be careful . A tail that goes up suddenly in the wind could stop a buck ??? but I agree a slight movement would make it more natural


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

swampboss said:


> Personally I would be careful . A tail that goes up suddenly in the wind could stop a buck ??? but I agree a slight movement would make it more natural


A day like today here in WI I would have to use something very heavy to keep it from staying sideways. 20-25 mph winds, and gusting higher.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I tanned a few real tails and use them.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

A piece of white sheet works fine .


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I installed one of the new Primos waggin tails on my decoy last night. It is awesome!


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

All you need is a mottled secondary wing feather off a wild turkey. If it's too long just cut off a bit from the quill end. Attach with a short string. Moves with slightest breeze, just enough cream white and shouldn't alarm.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

white rag would work. I heard of guys hanging a white rag below there treestand and moving it if a deer is spotted to help draw them in???!!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I just did that last week. I hid an old 3d target in the leaves near my stand. Put it up and taped a non scented white tissue to the butt. Worked well.


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

Check out the Tattle Tail Outdoors tail. It has worked for me and several others. Theirs are made in the USA!


----------

